# ABGA clip



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm still trying to get clipping thing down. I showed market goats for 7 years, now that I've aged out I have moved to registered. Any thoughts on her clip job? 
I Clipped her neck, chest, and underline with a 1/2" cover. Then I evened out all the lines with a 3/4" cover. I took a blocking blade down the underside of the tail (which was hard because this doe does NOT like her tail being messed with) and used it lightly to carve out the hock region, and carved out the Chest floor (clean it up, and make it look smoother). Is there anything else I should do? Or anything I should do differently next time? She was a bottle baby and is terrible on the stand, so she is not the easiest to clip.

ATTACH=full]123354[/ATTACH]


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry no advice from me but pretty doe and hopefully this will bump up the question to more helpful folks!


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I have no idea either, I forgot the exact measurements I used to use, it has been a while. But like the other post said, maybe this will bump it so others can see it.

But she is beautiful! I've never seen a bottle baby turn out looking so nice! I don't want to get off the main topic any, but what did you raise her on?


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

GaGoats2017 said:


> I have no idea either, I forgot the exact measurements I used to use, it has been a while. But like the other post said, maybe this will bump it so others can see it.
> 
> But she is beautiful! I've never seen a bottle baby turn out looking so nice! I don't want to get off the main topic any, but what did you raise her on?


Thanks! She was raised on whole cows milk. I've shown her 4 times, the first time I showed her last weekend and she won her class, her division and was reserve overall % doe! She now has 14 points!


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Wow!! That is great! Where did you get her from? Or did you breed her yourself?

I am in the same boat as you. I loved showing market, but they kicked me out once I graduated in the last couple years haha. I was planning to switch to dairy so that I could still show. But these pictures of your beautiful girl has made me realize why I loved Boers lol.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

GaGoats2017 said:


> Wow!! That is great! Where did you get her from? Or did you breed her yourself?
> 
> I am in the same boat as you. I loved showing market, but they kicked me out once I graduated in the last couple years haha. I was planning to switch to dairy so that I could still show. But these pictures of your beautiful girl has made me realize why I loved Boers lol.


I purchased her. I can't remember the farm name, as I bought her off a Facebook sale page. She was just a cheap bottle baby. I honesty didn't plan to show her, I just got her because she was cute!

I see that your username has Ga in it. Are you located in Georgia? If so what part? I am in South Georgia!


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Same! I'm from the south too!


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

GaGoats2017 said:


> Same! I'm from the south too!


If you are still wanting to show, I would suggest trying out ABGA shows! I really enjoy it. It is super fun and Sooo many less people then there is in market shows (at the STATE show there was maybe 50-60 goats all together). Everyone is also really nice and helpful. How far is Dothan AL from you? That's where the next show that I know of is at. It's at the National Peanut Festival, so it should be a fun show!


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

It's only about 3 hours, so I might look into that lol. I love watching the shows.

Me and my friend both showed Open a little, while we were still doing market. But I have sold all my registered goats. I have showed some Open for a breeder/friend of the family when they need a few extra people to show for them. It was a lot of fun! Hoping I can get back into it once I get out of school. 

Was thinking dairy, but now I am really leaning back towards Boers hahaha. Boers are a lot more familiar, I guess I'll just see where it goes.

I hope y'all do great showing! Looking forward to updates on how it goes!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

These links may help:

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/fitting-boer-does-bucks-for-abga-shows.141624/

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/fitting-boers-help-me-convince-them.122583/

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/clipping-boer-goat-does.119854/

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/clipping-boer-goat-does.119854/


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Just a little update on this post. I finally got brave enough to take a blocking blade on a doe.....and this happened. Ugh. I was so happy with the way her butt turned out. I was working on her hip and she jumped!


----------

